# ok i just found a possible problem



## paulie240 (Feb 4, 2007)

i have a 91 240 sx , blown motor i have a chance to buy a 96 motor will the ob2 be a problem with my wiring harness ,will it bolt up to my 91 5speed transmission ...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i know that the tranny will fot, but as for the OBDII part, i'm not sure.


----------



## paulie240 (Feb 4, 2007)

thank you that is what i figured it sucks to that 96 motor had 87,000 miles on it and was only going to cost me 1050 shipped with 6month warenty


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 96 motor will work just fine. When installing the 96 motor, use the existing 91 intake system, existing 91 ignition, and existing 91 exhaust system. You'll also use the existing tranny. This way you'll use the OEM OBD-I system.

Basically you're striping down the 96 motor till all you have left is what's called a 'long block'; a long block is an assembled short block with the addition of the head,
cam(s), timing chain, timing cover, oil pickup, oil pan.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

wtf dude......


----------



## paulie240 (Feb 4, 2007)

ive got a motor on the way its a 91 thanks for help guys


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> wtf dude......


disregard that. someone was being a douchebag. and good luck with your new motor.


----------



## paulie240 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> disregard that. someone was being a douchebag. and good luck with your new motor.


Its alright ill pray to the nismo gods for your friend there in need of help lol 
just kidding asap has been putting my shipment on hold all week ,cause they had a serious problem with the motor they had prept (B$ll SH$t ) ive stayed on them making sure im geting what i ordered and i think they know that had the run around, finaly got someone to stay on the phone wit me but hey they say the new one they prept is supposed to be on the way by tomorrow should be here by monday ,tuesday i hope well im getting prety ansious to get this car on the road this is my first RWD car so it should be interesting . got my stage 1 clutch in today , CAI in waiting on clear corners ,muffler ,4-2-1 header .THEY SAY PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE but how long do i have to wait :fluffy:


----------

